# [EBUILD] mainteneur officiel contournement ? (résolu!!)

## Bapt

Est il possible de devenir le mainteneur de quelque chose dans l'arbre sans passer par l'extrême lourdeur des différents test/règles pour devenir développeur officiel ?

En effet je vois que zsh ne semble plus maintenu, des bugs corrigés (depuis longtemps) dans le bugzilla sont attribués a maintener-needed, j'en déduis que plus personne ne s'occupe de zsh dans gentoo.

Etant auteur (non exclusif  :Smile: ) de bon nombres des fonctions de completions disponibles dans zsh-completions, ça me fait chier de voir zsh traiter aussi mal par gentoo.

Y a t il dans gentoo un statut qui soit équivalent à un mainteneur chez FreeBSD c'est a dire, un mec qui prends soin de quelques pkg, mais qui n'a pas nécessairement les droits sur le CVS et qui n'est donc pas une dév officiel.

Si je ne suis pas clair, tout ce que je veux, c'est pouvoir valider les corrections de bugs/mis à jours et que quelqu'un qui a un accès CVS fasse les commit, je n'ai pas particulièrement envie de devenir développeur Gentoo.Last edited by Bapt on Thu Jan 03, 2008 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Est il possible de devenir le mainteneur de quelque chose dans l'arbre sans passer par l'extrême lourdeur des différents test/règles pour devenir développeur officiel ?
> 
> 

 

Réponse: non. 

...ou alors y a ptet un quiz spécial "devenir dev gentoo en une question"  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

je crois me souvenir qu'Ani a déja fait une ou deux remarques dans une idée similaire et la réponse qui lui avait été faite était négative (grrr... retouve plus le post... incapable que je suis)

Sinon... passer par un des overlay "~officiel" peut-être ?   :Sad: 

----------

## Bapt

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Sinon... passer par un des overlay "~officiel" peut-être ?  

 

Ouais enfin ça me fait chier de maintenir un overlay...

----------

## xaviermiller

Vous me donnez envie de revoir "les 12 travaux d'Astérix et passer en boucle l'épreuve à l'administration"  :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Vous me donnez envie de revoir "les 12 travaux d'Astérix et passer en boucle l'épreuve à l'administration" 

 

Ah? La maison qui rend fou???

 *Quote:*   

> X : Pour le formulaire A il vous faut le formulaire B Rouge 5e etage porte gauche...
> 
> X : Pour le formulaire B Rouge? non c'est au 2e Gauche!
> 
> A : Mais j'en vient!!!
> ...

 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   Sinon... passer par un des overlay "~officiel" peut-être ?   
> 
> Ouais enfin ça me fait chier de maintenir un overlay...

 

Pareil,.

Ils ferait bien de réfléchir a ce statuts de "mainteneur" chez Gentoo, l'arbre portage est de moins en moins complet   :Sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   Sinon... passer par un des overlay "~officiel" peut-être ?   
> 
> Ouais enfin ça me fait chier de maintenir un overlay...

 

Peut-être que tu être un mainteneur d'ebuild dans un overlay déjà existant, style zugaina.

----------

## guilc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Y a t il dans gentoo un statut qui soit équivalent à un mainteneur chez FreeBSD c'est a dire, un mec qui prends soin de quelques pkg, mais qui n'a pas nécessairement les droits sur le CVS et qui n'est donc pas une dév officiel.
> 
> Si je ne suis pas clair, tout ce que je veux, c'est pouvoir valider les corrections de bugs/mis à jours et que quelqu'un qui a un accès CVS fasse les commit, je n'ai pas particulièrement envie de devenir développeur Gentoo.

 

Oui ça existe, c'est avoir un proxy maintainer, dans le genre /usr/portage/app-office/grisbi/metadata.xml pour moi  :Wink: 

Si tu es dans cette situation, les bugs te sont en général assignés dans le bugzilla, et quelqu'un committe les modifications pour toi (et ce quelqu'un est sensé les valider aussi)

Bon, c'est pas super réactif, mais ça marche a peu près.

=> Conclusion, tu apportes les corrections nécessaires/ebuilds qui vont bien dans le BGO, et tu vas finir par devenir mainteneur de fait, avec une bonne ame qui va committer pour toi (enfin, dans mon expérience, ça s'est passé comme ça)

----------

## Bapt

Enfin si je prends ça : 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197518 30 octobre avec un testeur pour valider, toujours pas commité

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188961 15 aout toujours pas commité

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171381 29 octobre toujours rien non plus

Y a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup de bonnes âmes pour commiter.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Faut-être patient   :Laughing: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169137 publié en mars dans portage vers septembre.

Je crois que cela passe ensuite par http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/ puis après certains retours et un peu de chance arrive portage.

C'est vrai que pour devenir mainteneur officiel c'est lourd. Maintenant, je pense qu'il faut quand même une selection, mais certains ont du être découragé par ce questionnaire et du coup, je pense que Gentoo se prive de certaines ressources et de bonnes volontés et ca c'est dommage. Maintenant, il existe la solution de l'overlays comme http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/ qui est l'overlays des utilisateurs (je crois)

Le proxy maintainer peut être une solution mais il faut que cela soit réactif donc des mainteneurs officiels  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

La sélection, c'est pas si mal mine de rien.

J'ai fait l'expérience Arch, avec Aur en particulier ou c'est ouvert à la communauté, et j'ai vu des paquets ... mais une horreur!

En gros, un PKGBUILD (équivalent ebuild) fait un "./configure, make, make install". Punaise, j'ai eu un paquet ou le mec faisait des "cp" des fichiers compilés au lieu du "make install".

Pis les dépendances oubliées, tout ça... donc idéologiquement, c'est bien... mais pratiquement, c'est le début de la débacle.

----------

## Bapt

Ouais enfin tu n'es pas obliger de passer d'un extrême à l'autre, sous archlinux il y a peu de vérification de aur, sauf de temps en temps ou un gusse vient te dire hop hop hop ton PKGBUILD là il est pas bien pour ça, mais c'est vraiment pas fréquent, deplus le suivit d'un PKG dans aur : bug, etc. c'est vraiment la merde.

Par contre sous FreeBSD tu maintiens tes paquets comme tu envoies un bug. Par contre la qualité est vérifiée avant tout commit ou presque, je te donne un exemple, je viens de packages ftwin sous FreeBSD :

1/ j'ai utiliser une outil qui me drive : porttools et qui avant de soumettre le ports vérifie qu'il répond bien à la plupart des pré-requis qualité de FreeBSD, ensuite je le soumet;

2/ un commiter prends en charge de PKG le jour même ou le lendemain (je ne sais plus) et essaye immédiatement de le compiler sur sa tinderbox (plusieurs achitectures et plusieurs version de FreeBSD), au final quand j'ai fournit quelque chose de propre et fonctionnel, il a même ajouter son propre patch pour mieux respecter certaines règles et c'était à moi de valider que ça m'allait. c'était uniquement mon second port !!! 

Maintenant c'est moi qui le maintient. En 1 semaine, un nouveau port de tester, propre et valider.

C'est de ce genre de fonctionnement dont je parle et que je souhaiterai pour Gentoo, au moins pour les paquets ZSH  :Smile: .

Leur questionnaires casse bonbon n'a jamais empêcher les dev peu regardant, ni les ebuild foireux.

J'aime beaucoup cette distrib, mais il y a des trucs que je ne comprends pas bien.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leur questionnaires casse bonbon n'a jamais empêcher les dev peu regardant, ni les ebuild foireux.
> 
> 

 

+1

Pour faire quelques ebuilds de temps à autres, je serais plutôt pour un système de post/commit à la FreeBSD. 

Enfin j'imagine que pour changer ça les devs gentoo devront palabrer devant cinquante douze conseils avant même de considérer la question comme serieuse, pondre un quizz afin d'établir les règles du-dit changement, réitérer x conseils après réponse du quizz par les devs et aaargl...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Enfin j'imagine que pour changer ça les devs gentoo devront palabrer devant cinquante douze conseils avant même de considérer la question comme serieuse, pondre un quizz afin d'établir les règles du-dit changement, réitérer x conseils après réponse du quizz par les devs et aaargl...  

 

Voila exactement le coeur du problème de gentoo (à mon avis bien sûr), faudrait que les devs pètent un bon coup (de temps en temps quoi...). Stop Ze paprasse pour être un peu efficace... 

C'est comme pour les grosses boite, trop de procédures tue les bonnes volontés...

----------

## Alexis

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   Y a t il dans gentoo un statut qui soit équivalent à un mainteneur chez FreeBSD c'est a dire, un mec qui prends soin de quelques pkg, mais qui n'a pas nécessairement les droits sur le CVS et qui n'est donc pas une dév officiel.
> 
> Si je ne suis pas clair, tout ce que je veux, c'est pouvoir valider les corrections de bugs/mis à jours et que quelqu'un qui a un accès CVS fasse les commit, je n'ai pas particulièrement envie de devenir développeur Gentoo. 
> 
> Oui ça existe, c'est avoir un proxy maintainer, dans le genre /usr/portage/app-office/grisbi/metadata.xml pour moi 
> ...

 

Oué c'est l'idée, ça marche pas trop mal mais c'est un peu sous-utilisé le proxy je trouve.

Je fais ça avec un pote pour ocsigen par ex., et ça marche plutot pas mal. Le plus dur est de trouver quelqu'un compétent et réactif pour faire le proxy (donc n'ayant jamais utilisé zsh, je passe mon tour  :Wink:  )

Le proxy ou sunrise ça peut être la voie royale pour devenir dév officiel aussi, tu apprends beaucoup plus par la pratique qu'en remplissant les quizz. Mais les quizz sont quand même là pour s'assurer que les erreurs les plus courantes et stupides arrivent pas.

Ptet qu'une idée à proposer aux userrep serait de tenir à jour une "banque" de gens disponibles pour faire le proxy de tel ou tel paquet, parceque je dois dire que des fois ça m'arrangerait bien de pouvoir demander de l'aide sur certains trucs (généralement pas difficiles, mais pour que d'autres personnes se fassent la main et puissent à terme devenir dév officiel). C'est aussi l'idée derrière les remarques pédantes que vous pouvez voir sur b.g.o par les dév officiel à propos des ebuilds  soumis: quand quelqu'un soumet un ebuild on essaie d'expliquer pourquoi y'a des trucs qui clochent/pourraient être améliorés plutot que de passer 30sec à le corriger pour que la prochaine fois le gars ait écrit un ebuild parfait du premier coup  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Un bon formulaire B38 ?

----------

## anigel

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Est il possible de devenir le mainteneur de quelque chose dans l'arbre sans passer par l'extrême lourdeur des différents test/règles pour devenir développeur officiel ?

 

Oui et non. Officiellement, non. Après, y'a moyen de moyenner. Tu peux par exemple "faire copain" avec un dév qui fera les commit pour toi après les avoir vérifié. Ca peut finir par se savoir et tu es recruté (mais tu devra quand même te taper le test et ses lourdeurs). Ou alors tu monte un overlay et tu fais ça dans ton coin tranquille, sans rien demander à personne.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je crois me souvenir qu'Ani a déja fait une ou deux remarques dans une idée similaire et la réponse qui lui avait été faite était négative

 

Bonne mémoire  :Wink: .

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai fait l'expérience Arch, avec Aur en particulier ou c'est ouvert à la communauté, et j'ai vu des paquets ... mais une horreur!
> 
> En gros, un PKGBUILD (équivalent ebuild) fait un "./configure, make, make install". Punaise, j'ai eu un paquet ou le mec faisait des "cp" des fichiers compilés au lieu du "make install".
> 
> Pis les dépendances oubliées, tout ça... donc idéologiquement, c'est bien... mais pratiquement, c'est le début de la débacle.

 

Sous Gentoo ce serait probablement encore pire. Mais j'avais proposé il y a bien longtemps de modifier un peu ce fonctionnement, en autorisant simplement les mainteneurs de longue date à faire les commits eux-même. Genre quelqu'un qui maintient un paquet depuis 8 mois, et dont le proxy-développeur finit par ne même plus regarder le code, je pense qu'on peut raisonnablement lui laisser l'accès sans trop de souci ? Mais non : trop risqué...

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Oué c'est l'idée, ça marche pas trop mal mais c'est un peu sous-utilisé le proxy je trouve.

 

Pour émettre un avis purement personnel sur le sujet (et j'insiste : purement personnel), je trouve que c'est une énorme erreur de tendre à généraliser ce système. Le monde du libre regorge de bonnes volontés ; la seule reconnaissance qu'on peut attendre est celle de nos pairs, et elle est déjà rare. Et passer par un proxy rajoute une couche d'opacité qui ne fait que décourager un peu plus la bonne volonté, qui peut ressentir ça comme un "vol" de son travail (là je ne parle plus de moi, mais d'une discussion que j'ai eu sur IRC il y a quelques mois avec un Arch-eur qui voulait bosser pour Gentoo, et qui a eu une réaction de recul lorsqu'il a compris en quoi ça consistait). Bref, je trouve que ce n'est pas un système de récompense très juste.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Ptet qu'une idée à proposer aux userrep serait de tenir à jour une "banque" de gens disponibles pour faire le proxy de tel ou tel paquet, parceque je dois dire que des fois ça m'arrangerait bien de pouvoir demander de l'aide sur certains trucs (généralement pas difficiles, mais pour que d'autres personnes se fassent la main et puissent à terme devenir dév officiel).

 

Si ça peut aboutir à une sorte de "formation continue" comme je la décris plus haut, en lieu et place de l'actuel "contrôle final", je soutiens clairement cette proposition !

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> C'est aussi l'idée derrière les remarques pédantes que vous pouvez voir sur b.g.o par les dév officiel à propos des ebuilds  soumis: quand quelqu'un soumet un ebuild on essaie d'expliquer pourquoi y'a des trucs qui clochent/pourraient être améliorés plutot que de passer 30sec à le corriger pour que la prochaine fois le gars ait écrit un ebuild parfait du premier coup 

 

C'est toujours extrêmement compliqué de faire comprendre aux gens pourquoi on ne leur donne pas directement à boire, et qu'on perd plus de temps à leur montrer comment creuser un puits ^^. Et si fatiguant....   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Alexis

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   Oué c'est l'idée, ça marche pas trop mal mais c'est un peu sous-utilisé le proxy je trouve. 
> 
> Pour émettre un avis purement personnel sur le sujet (et j'insiste : purement personnel), je trouve que c'est une énorme erreur de tendre à généraliser ce système. Le monde du libre regorge de bonnes volontés ; la seule reconnaissance qu'on peut attendre est celle de nos pairs, et elle est déjà rare. Et passer par un proxy rajoute une couche d'opacité qui ne fait que décourager un peu plus la bonne volonté, qui peut ressentir ça comme un "vol" de son travail (là je ne parle plus de moi, mais d'une discussion que j'ai eu sur IRC il y a quelques mois avec un Arch-eur qui voulait bosser pour Gentoo, et qui a eu une réaction de recul lorsqu'il a compris en quoi ça consistait). Bref, je trouve que ce n'est pas un système de récompense très juste.
> ...

 

Tu peux voir ça comme ça, j'avais jamais vu ça sous cet angle. Moi ce que j'en pense:

- Le non dév est dans la section maintainer du metadata.xml et il est nécessaire que ça soit clair qui a fait quoi quand le dev commite. Après tu peux dire que le copyright est assigné à la gentoo fondation blabla (note au passage que même en tant que dév officiel t'en es pas membre de suite), mais c'est comme ça (et ça a été discuté, j'ai jamais aimé suivre ce genre de conversations). Personnellement je préfère avoir une distribution de qualité et la fournir librement à de nombreuses personnes que d'avoir dans chaque fichier que je touche un copyright à mon nom disant "ouah qu'il est beau et fort".

- Je ne compte plus les gens qui auraient aimé aider à maintenir 2 - 3 ebuilds mais qui se sont grave fait calmer par les quizz & le bordel que c'est pour devenir dev officiel (rien qu'à voir les réponses à ce thread). Le système de proxy a été fait pour pallier à ce problème, parce que Gentoo est avant tout une distrib communautaire.

- CVS pue, tu as accès en écriture à tout l'arbre ou à rien.

- Faire un commit, relire et tester ça prend pas longtemps. Etre réactif aux bugs, contacter les auteurs de programmes quand problème il y a (ou mieux en faire partie) ça en prend déjà plus, et y'a pas besoin d'accès en écriture à l'arbre portage pour ça.

- La 'paperasse' (quizz & entretien & cie) sont là pour une bonne raison: c'est toi qui controle ce qui arrive sur le système de l'utilisateur final. C'est discutable, mais je pense pas que ça soit une mauvaise idée d'être "élitiste" à ce niveau là (surtout que dans les quizz il n'est demandé de tout maitriser, mais de savoir un minimum ce que tu fais).

----------

## anigel

Hmmm pour être franc, je ne vois plus rien du tout, sous n'importe quel angle : ça simplifie bien les choses  :Wink: . Je me suis même désabonné de la liste de dev il y a quelques mois ; je n'avais de toute façon même plus le temps de la lire.

Je n'ai pas voulu insinuer que Gentoo spoliait ses développeurs ou aspirants développeurs. Je voulais juste mettre le doigt sur la rigidité du système tel qu'il se définit lui-même, et dont nombre d'autres problèmes découlent. Trop d'élitisme tue la bonne volonté.

Je n'ai certes pas publié beaucoup d'ebuilds (une main doit suffire à les compter), ni de patchs pour des ebuilds existants (sur l'autre main ^^), mais les délais de prise en compte sont tellements longs que je ne prends même plus la peine d'aller publier les modifs que je fais : pour la plupart de nouvelles versions sont publiées avant que mon bugreport soit pris en compte, et ensuite marqué obsolète ! J'ai mon propre overlay à moi tout seul sur ma machine à moi tout seul, et globalement comme je m'entends bien avec moi-même ça se passe bien   :Twisted Evil:  .

Bref, je trouve dommage cette situation, c'est tout. Et là où nos avis diffèrent certainement : je ne crois pas que se taper le quizz suffise à garantir la qualité du code ; pour moi il devient donc inutile. Un bon processus de mentoring, impliquant et responsabilisant davantage les développeurs, me semblerait plus rentable à moyen ou long terme. Quel avantage ? L'approche humaine est très différente : dans un premier cas tu passe un exam, tu te sens "jugé" ; dans l'autre cas tu entre tout de suite dans le vif du sujet, avec un mentor qui t'accompagne, qui te conseille, avec qui tu tisse des liens, et tu as le plaisir de voir très rapidement le fruit de tes efforts bénéficier à la communauté (même si le commit revient au mentor). Pour avoir pas mal d'étudiants en info près de moi, donc une population de choix pour recruter des contributeurs au libre, je peux t'affirmer qu'ils préfèreront largement se tourner vers un projet monté de toutes pièces, quitte à se planter, que de rejoindre une structure existante où ils vont retrouver l'ambiance bien connue des salles de classe (et à 20 ans, tu attends davantage des conseils que des leçons ^^).

En tous cas comme tu le dis, le gros souci, c'est CVS à la base. Là-dessus on est tous d'accord je crois  :Wink: .

PS : Qui aime bien châtie bien : c'est parceque j'apprécie la distrib que je râle dessus pour essayer de la faire évoluer. En aucun cas je n'ai découragé qui que ce soit de participer. Mais je n'ai jamais caché les petits défauts de la strcture non plus (du moins ce qui me semble en être).

----------

## thelinuxfr

Un gros UP pour toi angel   :Laughing: 

Alexis: Je t'es contacté il y a quelque temps pour devenir dev. Ne t'inquiète pas j'ai pas oublié   :Very Happy:  , mais c'est vrai que c'est relativement lourd :p Ce que je trouve relativement dommage, car j'adore Gentoo, et je pense que le système de devel devrai évoluer un peu en ouvrant un peu plus ces portes en assurant le controle qualité avec de bon outils fiable pour ne pas perdre cette réputation... Et je me dirige aussi vers Gnome pour voir un peu ce qui si passe donc bon pas trop le temps...

Anigel: qu'es-ce que tu verai à la place de CVS? quel système pour un meilleur devel...

Enfin bon avec le grand flux de devel qui traine sur le net il est vrai que le projet Gentoo devrai être repensé en mettant en place d'autres systèmes pour facilité tous celà :p

----------

## guilc

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anigel: qu'es-ce que tu verai à la place de CVS? quel système pour un meilleur devel...
> 
> 

 

Bah tout simplement un SVN par exemple : possibilité de mettre des ACL fines sur certaines parties de l'arbre => chaque dev n'a accès en écriture qu'à la partie sur laquelle il est "compétent".

Ca serait la base...

----------

## anigel

SVN règlerait certains soucis, mais en occasionnerait d'autres. Je n'ose imaginer la charge de travail que ça représenterait de régler ça "aux oignons" pour une palanquée de dévs... Sans compter que ça ne colle pas forcément à l'organisation interne des développeurs eux-même (alexis ?). De toute façon si ça n'a pas été fait, c'est qu'il y a une bonne raison, je n'ai pas de doute là-dessus  :Wink: .

 *guilc wrote:*   

> chaque dev n'a accès en écriture qu'à la partie sur laquelle il est "compétent".

 

Hop, encore une couche de rigidité supplémentaire   :Laughing:  . (c'est pas méchant hein, j'illustre juste le fait que ça doit être un problème bien lourd à gérer ^^).

----------

## guilc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *guilc wrote:*   chaque dev n'a accès en écriture qu'à la partie sur laquelle il est "compétent". 
> 
> Hop, encore une couche de rigidité supplémentaire   . (c'est pas méchant hein, j'illustre juste le fait que ça doit être un problème bien lourd à gérer ^^).

 

Bah ouais, mais d'un autre côté, ça permettrait de donner plus facilement accès aux commits. Typiquement, dans le cas d'un mainteneur pas dev "officiel" => tu lui files accès aux commits sur ses 2-3 ebuilds, et hop !

C'est moins compliqué que suivre le parcours du combattant du dev, et ça pourrait ptet encourager du monde  :Wink: 

Enfin, c'est comme ça que je le vois de l'extérieur

----------

## Alexis

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et là où nos avis diffèrent certainement : je ne crois pas que se taper le quizz suffise à garantir la qualité du code ; pour moi il devient donc inutile. 
> 
> 

 

Bah ils diffèrent pas tant que ça: les quiz ne garantissent en rien la qualité du "code", et tu apprends beaucoup plus par la pratique.

En théorie les quiz sont juste une sorte de formulaire à remplir pour vérifier que tu connais un peu les outils standards et les problèmes courants. Tu as un mentor qui est censé t'accompagner dans le processus, te conseiller, faire les commit à ta place en attendant que les recruteurs mettent leur tampon et que tu aies accès en écriture, etc.

A mon avis beaucoup de gens sont trop pressés, ou veulent que ça tombe tout cuit, et donc prennent peur en voyant les quiz et se disent "oulala, je vais pas m'investir dans un projet libre sur mon temps libre avec des gens qui me jugent et où il faut montrer patte blanche pour rentrer". [note: ceci n'est vraiment que mon avis et est probablement très discutable]

Après la question de savoir si les quiz sont nécessaires ou inutiles, c'est plus une question de philosophie je trouve. Ça ne garantit pas les compétences, tout comme un diplome ne les garantit pas non plus, mais à ma connaissance on n'a pas trouvé mieux.

(note aussi que comparativement aux autres distribs, je trouve le processus de recrutement léger)

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un bon processus de mentoring, impliquant et responsabilisant davantage les développeurs, me semblerait plus rentable à moyen ou long terme. Quel avantage ? L'approche humaine est très différente : dans un premier cas tu passe un exam, tu te sens "jugé" ; dans l'autre cas tu entre tout de suite dans le vif du sujet, avec un mentor qui t'accompagne, qui te conseille, avec qui tu tisse des liens, et tu as le plaisir de voir très rapidement le fruit de tes efforts bénéficier à la communauté (même si le commit revient au mentor). Pour avoir pas mal d'étudiants en info près de moi, donc une population de choix pour recruter des contributeurs au libre, je peux t'affirmer qu'ils préfèreront largement se tourner vers un projet monté de toutes pièces, quitte à se planter, que de rejoindre une structure existante où ils vont retrouver l'ambiance bien connue des salles de classe (et à 20 ans, tu attends davantage des conseils que des leçons ^^).
> 
> 

 

c'est pour ça que je pense que le principe de la proxy maintenance est sous utilisé.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En tous cas comme tu le dis, le gros souci, c'est CVS à la base. Là-dessus on est tous d'accord je crois .
> 
> 

 

Ya eu des projets pour changer ça, je sais pas ce qu'il en est advenu. Probablement que personne n'a eu la motivation de l'implémenter.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Probablement que personne n'a eu la motivation de l'implémenter.

 

...du fait qu'il aurait sans doute fallu passer par xxx revues et conseils de devs, et avoir l'aval de xxx personne? 

hop -> []

----------

## Temet

Dites, soyez pas si méchants envers le seul dev qui s'occupe de nous, pauvre français!  :Laughing: 

... même s'il me casse les bonbons à bloquer les paquets qui m'intéressent ^^

----------

## Bapt

Loin de moi l'idée de lancer un tel troll  :Smile: 

En revanche je pense qu'un aspect est complètement oublié du point de vue Gentoo (je ne sais pas forcément pour les autres), tout le monde n'a pas suffisamment de temps libre (ou n'est pas payé pour passer du temps dessus) pour être dev officiel Gentoo, en revanche une manne importante de "petits" contributeurs est négligées par un projet comme Gentoo.

Je m'explique. Personnellement je n'ai pas énormément de temps à consacrer à la maintenance de packages, en revanche je peux m'occuper d'un petit nombre d'entre eux sans aucun problème. Je ne souhaite pas être développeur Gentoo, car honnêtement je n'ai pas le temps suffisant, ni l'envie de me plonger dans des procédures complexes, par contre j'utilise professionnellement Gentoo, Archlinux et FreeBSD et je peux tout à fait maintenir les packages qui me sont nécessaires pour mon travail. Par exemple zsh, ce n'est pas trop couteux en temps, et ça me permet d'avoir des paquets de qualité qui me sont nécessaire pour mon travail, si il y a déjà un mainteneur/développeur officiel, alors je fourni des patch/correction de bugs/améliorations et il les gère (c'est ce que j'ai fait avec Mamoru KOMACHI  (usata@) pour ZSH, et ça a donné naissance au package zsh-completion par exemple. Si maintenant le paquet n'est plus maintenu, alors je peux tout a fait le maintenir, et quelqu'un qui a un accès commit n'a plus qu'à le commiter. Autre exemple paludis, quand j'ai le temps de faire une modification sur les fonctions de completions zsh je les fait ouvre un bug avec mon patch et il est commité, mais c'est moi qui maintien le truc, pour autant, je n'ai pas d'accès commit.

Je ne remet pas en cause je fait de mettre en place une multitude de sélection, test, quizz etc. pour devenir dev officiel, mais il est dommage de ne pas proxifier un peu plus des mainteneurs qui gèrent peu de paquets. 

Un autre exemple serait un développeur d'une application X qui décide de faire ses propres ebuild, il est quand même le mieux placé pour maintenir ses ebuilds, mais si il ne veut pas devenir dev officiel Gentoo, alors il ne pourra pas le faire, ou alors trouver un dev de bonne volonté qui acceptera de devenir le mainteneur officiel, mais qui en pratique fera le proxy.

Si je reprends l'exemple de FreeBSD, les dev poussent à ce que ceux qui proposent des nouveaux ports les maintiennent eux même (et respectent la qualité demandée concernant le "code") n'importe quel dev peut commiter n'importe quel patch/ports, mais il attend toujours le retour du mainteneur avant de le faire, si le mainteneur valide, le premier dev qui passe par là commit (avec un peu de verif tout de même), l'obtention des droits de commit se fait à la meritocratie : quelqu'un qui se fait remarquer par un grand nombre de ports maintenu de qualité, un grand de patch, sera approché ensuite pour obtenir un statut officiel (je ne connais pas les étapes qui suivent) ils appellent souvent ça la punition  :Smile: . Mais on peut maintenir officiellement des ports sans jamais devenir développeur officiel.

Au final on obtient un miriade de packages disponible gérés par une multitude de personnes différentes, la qualité est au rendez vous (le projet fourni outils (porttools, portlint) qui permettent de faciliter la maintenance de packages tout en validant la qualité de ces derniers).

A mon avis si gentoo a autant d'overlay différents disponibles c'est bien pour cette raison, et je pense que trop d'overlay n'est pas bon pour Gentoo, car ils peuvent contenir des modifs d'eclass qui ne sont pas compatibles avec ceux officiels. Ca nuit aussi à la qualité de gentoo, beaucoup d'ebuild n'aboutisse jamais dans l'arbre officiel gentoo alors qu'ils le méritent tout simplement car ça devient chiant à maintenir.

----------

## Alexis

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je m'explique. Personnellement je n'ai pas énormément de temps à consacrer à la maintenance de packages, en revanche je peux m'occuper d'un petit nombre d'entre eux sans aucun problème. Je ne souhaite pas être développeur Gentoo, car honnêtement je n'ai pas le temps suffisant, ni l'envie de me plonger dans des procédures complexes, par contre j'utilise professionnellement Gentoo, Archlinux et FreeBSD et je peux tout à fait maintenir les packages qui me sont nécessaires pour mon travail. Par exemple zsh, ce n'est pas trop couteux en temps, et ça me permet d'avoir des paquets de qualité qui me sont nécessaire pour mon travail, si il y a déjà un mainteneur/développeur officiel, alors je fourni des patch/correction de bugs/améliorations et il les gère (c'est ce que j'ai fait avec Mamoru KOMACHI  (usata@) pour ZSH, et ça a donné naissance au package zsh-completion par exemple. Si maintenant le paquet n'est plus maintenu, alors je peux tout a fait le maintenir, et quelqu'un qui a un accès commit n'a plus qu'à le commiter. Autre exemple paludis, quand j'ai le temps de faire une modification sur les fonctions de completions zsh je les fait ouvre un bug avec mon patch et il est commité, mais c'est moi qui maintien le truc, pour autant, je n'ai pas d'accès commit.
> 
> 

 

proxy maintenance ?

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un autre exemple serait un développeur d'une application X qui décide de faire ses propres ebuild, il est quand même le mieux placé pour maintenir ses ebuilds, mais si il ne veut pas devenir dev officiel Gentoo, alors il ne pourra pas le faire, ou alors trouver un dev de bonne volonté qui acceptera de devenir le mainteneur officiel, mais qui en pratique fera le proxy.
> 
> 

 

sunrise ?

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si je reprends l'exemple de FreeBSD, les dev poussent à ce que ceux qui proposent des nouveaux ports les maintiennent eux même (et respectent la qualité demandée concernant le "code") n'importe quel dev peut commiter n'importe quel patch/ports, mais il attend toujours le retour du mainteneur avant de le faire, si le mainteneur valide, le premier dev qui passe par là commit (avec un peu de verif tout de même), l'obtention des droits de commit se fait à la meritocratie : quelqu'un qui se fait remarquer par un grand nombre de ports maintenu de qualité, un grand de patch, sera approché ensuite pour obtenir un statut officiel (je ne connais pas les étapes qui suivent) ils appellent souvent ça la punition . Mais on peut maintenir officiellement des ports sans jamais devenir développeur officiel.
> 
> 

 

toujours le proxy, ou faire chier son monde sur la qualité des ebuilds soumis ? En théorie après quelques bonnes contributions les gens sont censés te contacter. En pratique... à voir.

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au final on obtient un miriade de packages disponible gérés par une multitude de personnes différentes, la qualité est au rendez vous (le projet fourni outils (porttools, portlint) qui permettent de faciliter la maintenance de packages tout en validant la qualité de ces derniers).
> 
> 

 

repoman ? un outil de vérification statique ne pourra malheureusement jamais gérer tout.

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mon avis si gentoo a autant d'overlay différents disponibles c'est bien pour cette raison, et je pense que trop d'overlay n'est pas bon pour Gentoo, car ils peuvent contenir des modifs d'eclass qui ne sont pas compatibles avec ceux officiels. Ca nuit aussi à la qualité de gentoo, beaucoup d'ebuild n'aboutisse jamais dans l'arbre officiel gentoo alors qu'ils le méritent tout simplement car ça devient chiant à maintenir.
> 
> 

 

A mon avis c'est aussi du au fait que faire un overlay est facile. Beaucoup de gens font un overlay sans réelle justification: pour moi ça doit seulement être des choses instables pas encore dans l'arbre (cf la réaction que j'avais eue sur un thread à propos d'un overlay "provideo"). Certes, ayant accès en écriture à l'arbre, je suis bien placé pour avoir cet avis je te l'accorde.

Mais je suis entièrement du même avis que Diego sur ça: http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/articles/2006/10/21/too-many-overlays-will-bring-us-down

Ce que tu critiques est à mon avis plutot le manque de comm' et de réactivité. C'est un fait, certains devs s'investissent moins, ou moins qu'à leurs débuts, mais que faire ? On ne peut pas blamer les gens de ne pas s'investir dans un projet libre. Ca peut venir de l'autre coté aussi: il avait été dit que kdenlive était à l'arrache dans l'arbre, pas bumpé depuis des mois, etc. Je suis allé faire un tour sur le bug, j'ai passé du temps à tester tout ça, vérifier, etc. J'ai posé des questions sur le bug: personne n'a encore répondu... J'ai autre chose à faire, donc je laisse tomber jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un daigne bien répondre à mes questions ou qu'un autre dev s'en occupe. (Note: j'ai un peu beaucoup l'impression d'avoir perdu mon temps là)

Pour Temet: Ça a été le cas d'avidemux, Samuli s'en est occupé, il y a une nouvelle version dans l'arbre et démasquée siouplé

----------

## Temet

1/ Perso, je ne suis pas fan des overlays. Ca me rappelle les dépots, j'ai toujours détesté ça.

2/ Merci pour kdenlive, vu que c'est ptet parce que je t'en avais parlé que t'as essayé débloquer la situation. J'avais vu tes interventions sur le bugzilla.

3/ Merci aussi pour avidemux, j'avais pas vu!!! \o/

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3/ Merci aussi pour avidemux, j'avais pas vu!!! \o/

 

c'est pas moi qu'il faut remercier là, mais plutôt Samuli (et ptet Ben, qui fait l'overlay Berkano et qui doit devenir dev officiel sous peu), moi j'ai laché l'affaire il y a longtemps avec avidemux  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Quand ça marche bien il faut le dire. Alors oui on entend beaucoup parler des problèmes de gentoo de la mauvaise ambiance entre les dev et tout ça.

Mais en environ 2 second j'ai trouvé un proxy-mainteneur, qui va s'occuper de mes petits patchs zsh, je deviens donc mainteneur zsh. Merci à cla@g.o pour sa réactivité. 

Donc comment j'ai trouvé un proxy mainteneur : 

Je me suis finalement décidé a aller voir gentoo-sunrise, pour avoir une overlay pour zsh, donc je me suis connecté sur #gentoo-sunrise j'ai demandé si zsh était éligible pour rentrer de gentoo-sunrise, on ma consillé de trouver un proxy mainteneur et pour cela d'aller sur #gentoo-bugs et en 4 minutes c'était réglé :

```
11:39 < bapt> Hi all

11:40 < bapt> There are a few bugs about zsh I've already fixed/test (more concerning zsh-completion)

11:40 < bapt> )

11:40 < bapt> I'm the author of some parts of zsh-completion (including the creation a the first completion itself)

11:41 < bapt> As there is no more maintainer I'd like to maintain it

11:41 <+cla> !meta -v zsh-completion

11:41 <+jeeves> cla: Package: app-shells/zsh-completion Herd: no-herd Maintainer: maintainer-needed@gentoo.org

11:41 < bapt> I know that

11:42 < bapt> I don't have time enough to be an official maintainer

11:42 <+cla> i was just checking who you can talk to

11:42 < bonsaikitten> cla: you just volunteered ;)

11:42 < bapt> but I can maintain zsh and zsh-completion

11:43 < bapt> as I use it on gentoo in a daily basis for professional work

11:43 <+cla> ok, let's say i will take it an i will be your proxy ;)

11:43 <+cla> and*

```

Voila comme quoi tout n'est pas compliqué sous gentoo.

Bon maintenant j'ai du boulot.

----------

## Alexis

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais en environ 2 second j'ai trouvé un proxy-mainteneur, qui va s'occuper de mes petits patchs zsh, je deviens donc mainteneur zsh. 
> 
> 

 

Félicitations  :Wink: 

----------

